# The Coatie Game



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is Robin Huerta's idea 

These are Robin's pups

Puppy #1









Puppy #2









Coaties or not?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Can we see the rest of the litter to compare?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Can we see the rest of the litter to compare?


Sorry, they are the only 2 pictures she gave me.

Give it your best shot!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

1 - no

2 - yes


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Come on guys!! There has to be more people guessing!
Where is everyone?
Rerun...thanks for playing along....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If I guess right, do I get a puppy? 

1. Stock coat (possibly plush)

2. Long coat


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure LOL!
They are 14 wks old now......I will reveal what they look like today...I have current pics of both of them.......later we will see who is correct!

Thanks for playing!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine was totally a guess, btw, I have no experience with LC puppies that young. But something about #2 looks different. The head is more broad or...?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My guess is 

1. Yes

2. No

I'm going off head shape from what I've seen of coatie pups...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just to be the oddball here I will say #1 Long Coat, #2 stock coat

I do have two long coats myself, but adopted them when they were 16months old so couldn't tell ya what they looked like as pups


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

1. Long Coat

2. Stock Coat


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old are they in those pictures? I'm pretty good at guessing, but mostly that's by comparing them to the rest of the litter. If I had to take a guess I'd say either they both are LCs or #1 is not and #2 is. 

#1 looks quite a bit smaller than #2 - the pictures aren't the same puppy a week or two later are they?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I would say #2 is LC and #1 is not


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Puppy #1 stock coat
Puppy #2 long coat


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

1. LC
2. Not


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Cassidy's mom......they are of 2 litter sisters. Pics are taken same day...my daughter is holding one, and my husband the other. The puppies are just 2 1/2 weeks old in the pics.
They are from a litter of 4 puppies total......2 males & 2 females. The girls are very similar looking.....but not "exactly" the same..LOL


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

going with both possibly being LCs? But if only one is then probably number 2


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Robin, 2-1/2 weeks is tough! Not many people can guess that young - can we see 4 week pics?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Puppy 1 - Stock coat

Puppy 2 - Long coat

And I really can't tell when they are that young - need to be 4 wks old for my inexperienced eyes! Some can tell at birth and I don't know how!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I sent Lauren...the "answer" and the current pics of the girls.
I asked her to keep it a secret...just a little while longer...for a few more guesses.

It IS hard to tell true "coaties" early on, especially when puppies are born from bloodlines that produce thick, fluffy stock coats.
MANY people guess wrong on these types of puppies.....it took me a very long time, to "recognize" a coatie face early on.....and still, I am not always absolutely sure.
*how frustrating sometimes*....but a good, fun game for all!!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Robin, 2-1/2 weeks is tough! Not many people can guess that young - can we see 4 week pics?


 No Debbie...and you can NOT buy a vowel either!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

4 wks would be a dead giveaway....


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Exactly!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

1. Not
2. Long


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Well seeing how we have to keep waiting to find out which is which, and seeing how Robin told Elizabeth 00117 if she guessed right she could have a free puppy , what are you going to name her E?? (just in case, lol)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Well seeing how we have to keep waiting to find out which is which, and seeing how Robin told Elizabeth 00117 if she guessed right she could have a free puppy , what are you going to name her E?? (just in case, lol)


Hahaha.. I will start a new thread for name suggestions - Robin, which litter is my new puppy out of "D, E, F, etc.?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..

Seriously, the suspense is killing us! Come on now, post those updated photo's!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

#2 LC. THey always have a little different shaped head which typically seems to appear larger.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is not an easy one.. I'm going with..

1. LC

2. SC

So who wins the free puppy?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1 =short
2 = long coat


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

A complete novice but my guess is #2 LC


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

You guys have been great!
Lauren can post the *answer* when she has time......
She has up to date pics too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Puppy #1









Puppy #2









Thank you for playing!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I was not sure, so never guessed... but... Can I have number one?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they look the same to me. i'm going with stock, cute
and i want one.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, neither one looks like a long coat to me now except #1 has some ear tufts. No feathering, no messy "looks like a cross between a dog and mop" going on either, lol. 

How old are they in the second set of pictures? Will we get to see another set from when they got older or are they still pups?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE!
*Neither *of the girls are long stock coats!.....but they sure could pass as coaties when they were babies.
Several people/friends thought they were "coaties"...they were absolutely sure. LOL!
We told them.....NO...they are just going to have beautiful coats when they are older/mature. This is how my/our puppies generally look...it's their bloodlines.
And...tan becomes brown red.
Puppy #2 Willow....has "white" toes (on a couple of feet)....you can see the foot in her baby pic...and in her recent stack pic. Both girls are going through their 14 wk coat change.

*Thank you sooooo much for playing along.!!!*
I just wanted to show...how "fuzzy/fluffy" pups can be mistaken for coaties.
A real coatie has a different look in their face.....many times...they are *not *fluffy/fuzzy babies.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Whew, I would have been right! I was afraid to play along since I don't know much about the difference at a young age .. it would have just been a random guess. 

Gorgeous pups!! I love the white toes ... I like a quirky mark on a pup that sets it apart.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Tricky, very tricky, lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

WHAT cuties!!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

HA wish I'd seen this thread yesterday, I didn't think either of them were coaties  

Here are a couple of old pics....don't have anything current since I haven't bred a litter since 1992. But I do have a pic of baby Tori at 4 weeks: 









and here she is at about 10 weeks:









and one last pic at 14 (years!):









I don't have a LOT of pics of Tori, she didn't really like to get her picture taken!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is the earliest picture I have of Dena - she was a month old:










Her first day home a month later:










And about two weeks before her first birthday:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I knew it! I was really going to guess double stock, but you said one was different, so I figured one had to be a LC.

You're playing mind games with us! Do we all win free puppies for this?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The question was asked ....IF the pics were of the "same" puppy at different times or ages....I replied...no...even though they "look" very similar.....they are not "exactly" the same.
*_One has white toes*_
I'm soooooo sorry if people thought I meant one was absolutely a coatie...?!
Thats why the title is (Coaties...or not?)
Lucy Dog...anytime you're looking for a pup to add to your family...you got it! Just drive on over!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Robin... please do not tempt me. I may just have to take you up on that offer at some point though.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

lmao dang tricked us!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea, Robin is good at tempting, especially since I will be in Crystal Lake, IL in a few weeks....


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wow, two stocks - what a cheat Robin!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool VA...I may have to "drive" over and meet you!!!!...maybe grab some coffee!
Rerun.....you were great!...Ready to participate...THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

I'll admit...it was sneaky LOL! But they sure did look pretty darn close to coatie pups!!


----------

